# stuck at A:\>



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

okay, i was having a problem with windows98 SE. it is a friend of mines computer and i told her i would take a look at it. im not to good when it comes to computers, but when i look stuff up and get the information i need i can follow instructions pretty good. so, heres the problem..when you turned it on it would say "invalid disk error, please reload disk and try again. so i made a boot disk and changed the boot order to boot in A: and put the floppy in and stuff actually started working! but then it stopped at A:\> and i dont know what to do from there? PLEASE HELP, I THINK I MIGHT BE PRETTY CLOSE TO FIXING IT! BUT IM AFRAID TO GO ANY FURTHER WITHOUT KNOWING WHAT TO DO!!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi try typing.
SYS C:

If the command works, you will get a message "System transferred." Then re-boot your computer.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

what do you mean by "re-boot"? what exactly do i do, and how?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

i typed SYS C: and it said system transferred, like you said. but then another A:\> popped up. what do i do now?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi 
Remove disk..restart your Pc.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

do i type that in again? do i remove the disk after i type it in and hit enter, or does that matter? do i just turn the computer off after i take the disk out?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi do not type more than once..restart you Pc as you do remove the disk..or it will boot from the disk not the hard drive.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

okay, i did that and when it came back on it has the C:\> now what do i do?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

what do i do now?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Type
Exit
Restart.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

i did that and it keeps going back to C: and at one point it said Bad command or file name?
sorry if its taking me so long, im on my laptop doing this and for some reason it keeps freezing up on me and i have to end program.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi see if it will start in safe mode.
Restart..tap F8.

Also check.
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000210.htm


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

please be more detailed. i do not know a whole lot about computers. are you saying turn it off then when it starts to boot hit F8? then what do i do?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

You will be given a choice to start in Safe Mode.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

i also clicked on that website and followed the instructions and the one i said yes" to was BOOTLOG.TXT. any ideas?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi you should say Yes to all and then see where is fails to load.
A make a note of which isn't loading.

It would not load in Safe mode?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

i dont understand. that is where it stopped. when i said "Y" that is what it was on, and then the C: popped up? what should i have done from there?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

and i went to Safe mode, and it said windows is bypassing your startup files. then at the bottom the C:\> popped up again.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Try Restarting Tap F8.
Choose Command prompt.
Type.
scanreg /restore
Choose date prior to the problem..Not the oldest.

If no luck.
Type scanreg /fix


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi it's gone 1am where I am and I need to log out.
A reinstall may be your only answer.
You will need the original install Cd.
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/install/win9x_install.htm

Boot from the startup floppy disk.
Select to start Without Cd-Rom support.
At the prompt, type 
FDISK
Create DOS Partition
Create Primary DOS Partition
Reboot with Floppy disk still in the drive.
Type.
FORMAT C:
follow the instructions.
When format is done press Ctrl-Alt-Delete and reboot.

When the black screen appears, insert the Windows 98Cd
Select start with Cd-Rom support.
At the prompt, type.
D:
[if your Cd-Rom drive is the letter "D"]
At the prompt, type.
SETUP
The setup should start.
You will need the 25-digit product code.
Select C:\WINDOWS to install the operating system.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

i will give it a shot. thank you so much for all your help!! have a good night, sorry to keep you up so late.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

okay iv gotten this far, i know i can get further with a little help from you guys! i have used the boot disk and did everyhting i was supposed to do, now im stuck on C:\> and dont know what to type or where to go! PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Did you try the registry restore as in post #19 ?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

yes, and i have selected a date and it says the computer has to restart and then it does but when it comes back on it goes back to C:


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

and on the date i selected it says not started, but on the old ones it says started. what does that mean?


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

You need to pick a date with started next to it, not started means it failed to load correctly.

Good luck, I've got to hit the hay too.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

thats what i mean. the ones that i have picked all say not started. theres only one left that says started and the date on it is 3/28/07. the others that say not started are all from tonight.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

is there a faster communication for this other than this way?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

somebody HELP! i dont know what to do?!?!


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

okay, now i really have a problem!!!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

This isn't a chat line. You have to wait for people to reply. 

Have you considered taking your computer some place to have the operating system reinstalled?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

i know its not a chat room! i was saying that i had a different problem occure since i sent the last one. and no, i was going to try to fix it myself first! or with help from here rather"


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi at this point a reinstall is the only answer.
See post#20.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

i just got finished with trying the install. i dont know if im doing something wrong, but evertime i get to the prompt to type in D: and then SETUP, it says bad command or file name.?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Is your Cd rom drive letter D:?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

im not sure how to check and see if it is or not. in the boot order, what is supposed to be first?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi you set the Bios to boot from the floppy disk.
Did you Fdisk..Format the drive?

Boot from the startup floppy disk.
Select to start Without Cd-Rom support.
At the prompt, type 
FDISK
Create DOS Partition
Create Primary DOS Partition
Reboot with Floppy disk still in the drive.
Type.
FORMAT C:
follow the instructions.
When format is done press Ctrl-Alt-Delete and reboot.

When the black screen appears, insert the Windows 98Cd
Select start with Cd-Rom support.
At the prompt, type.
D:
[if your Cd-Rom drive is the letter "D"]
At the prompt, type.
SETUP


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

when i do that and it goes through the start up process the prompt that shows is A:\> is that correct? Also, when i go to create DOS partition it says it has already been created and the only option it gives me is to (esc) exit which takes me back to C:\>.
And when it says to (format) does that mean erasing everything off of C:\?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

My above post isn't that clear.
At the A:\ prompt Type.
FDISK
At the option box you are given 4 choices..Choose Delete primary partiton.
At the next option box..Choose Create primary partiton.
Once that is done Restart with the floppy disk still in the drive.
At the A:\ prompt Type
FORMAT C:

Yes all information on the drive will be lost.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

sorry, i didnt know it logged me out. im working with 3 computers here. (1) the desktop im trying to fix. (2) my laptop to communicate on. (3) my own desktop that i have the computer im working on plugged into. i cant burn CD's on my laptop, so i have to switch if i want to do that. and i cant make a diskette from my desktop...crazy!!
ok, so back to where we were. i am logged back on and now im going to un hook and try it again. i was afraid to go any further without knowing what to do.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

okay i did that and this is what it said: these were my options, (1) Create DOS partition or Logical DOS Drive (2) Set active partition. (3) Celete Partition or Logical DOS Drive. (4) Display partition information. So i clicked on option (3). And those options were: (1) Delete Primary Dos Partition. (2) Delete Extended DOS Partition. (3) Delete Logical DOS Drive(s) in the Extended DOS Partition. (4) Delete Non-DOS Partition. So i clicked on option (1). and a warning came up and asked which one to delete, i didnt know what to do so i backed out of it??


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi first option is to Delete partition or Logical DOS drive. [3]
Then you should come to the next window and have options to Create a DOS partition.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

no they all say Delete. all the ones i typed above are my only options.?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

Create DOS Partition is on the first set and its the first (1) option.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi to reinstall on a drive with an existing operating system you need to first delete the existing partition.
Very strange.
Where did you find the 98 boot disk?

Id try a different boot disk.
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/software_download.htm


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

i got it from bootdisk.com but it is possible that i didnt download it or save it correctley. It was a floppy, should i have made a CD instead? Or should i go try it again? Any suggestions on doing it differently?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Do you have a Windows 98 CD?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

i downloaded one just a bit ago, also from bootdisk.com. maybe im doing it wrong. do you have step by step directions on how to do it. i downloaded it based on the instructions from a website i googled.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

and im not sure exactly where to go to get the windows98 CD. also, can i upgrade it to windowsxp or something else.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can't download Windows 98 anywhere. It's a licensed operating system that has to be purchased and comes on a CD. What you've been downloading are boot disks. Those don't install anything. Obviously Windows 98 isn't made or supported anymore, so if you don't have a disk, you'd need to search resale sites/shops (i.e. eBay).

It sounds like you've already partitioned or formatted the drive or something to that effect, so "upgrading" isn't possible. There's no functioning operating system installed that could take an upgrade. 

If it can even handle Windows XP, you'd have to post the specifications (CPU speed, hard drive size, memory, etc.). And of course you'd have to purchase Windows XP.

Seriously though, I think you're in over your head trying to help your friend here. There are already 50 posts in this thread, and we only now find out that you don't even have the CD to reinstall. 

Do you know all the data and applications are gone from the system as well if you've already run a format or deleted or created a partition with FDISK? Everything has to be redone, reinstalled. If after 50 posts we can't even get to the point of installing Windows, anything more becomes impractical.

Do you have a computer savvy friend that can do this for you / your friend? If the computer is circa Windows 98, I doubt it's worth paying someone to reinstall Windows 98 (after purchasing Windows 98). Might be time for a new system.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

well thank you for pointing out the fact that i am an idiot! i am aware that i do not know a whole lot about computers, i made that clear in the beginning. otherwise i wouldnt have to be on here asking questions on how to fix this problem..right? maybe your right i am in over my head. but i never give up on anything no matter how stupid i look trying. so until this computer just does not power up at all i will continue working on it. and i never knew there was a limit on how many times you can post....


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I was only offering advice that would help get your friend's computer back up and running. Don't put words in my hands or blow things out of proportion. Even people who know computers and troubleshooting can sometimes have trouble following directions on a forum. The more directions given, the more confusion.

At this point you have to decide what to do and how much time and effort you want to put in to make it happen. 

Do you want to install Windows 98? If so, start searching for an installation disk to purchase.

Do you want to install Windows XP? If so, find out the system specifications and see if they meet XP's system requirements. If yes, you'll need to buy the full version of XP Home or XP Pro. The upgrade version won't work since you do not have a product that qualifies for an upgrade. Windows 98 is gone from the system.

There are no limits on the number of times people can post. Don't be ridiculous. Be realistic. There are a lot of cooks in the kitchen on this problem and a lot of posts to read through. Eventually this becomes unwieldy.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi without the original install Cd you are stumped.
Let us have your Pc specs.
To install Xp ..minimum specs.
Processor speed 700-800 Mhz.
Installed Ram 256 Mb.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

okay. tell me exactly what all you need and where to get it and i will go get it asap!!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Been waiting patiently for you to come back.
You have a PM.
John


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

im sorry, you will have to be more detailed. i do not know a lot about computers so you will have to tell me exactly where to go to get this information from the computer. when i first started this project, she informed me that it was just a program that she had on there that had gone bad, i did not know it was this crazy or i wouldnt have even messed with it. but now i feel bad for jacking it up i have to fix it for her, i cant give it back to her like this.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Would you mind doing a couple of little checks before you dismiss
this 98 system as beyond help please.

Also could you say what time zone you are in?
I am in the UK, its early afternoon for me.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

putting kettle on.
be right back


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

starting additional PC running W98.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

okay, im transfering over now! and it is 8:30am here in oklahoma.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Is that PC up yet ?

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Oaklahoma .....

Half past eight in the morning !
an early riser.

Do you have a C prompt ?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I guess you are still trying to get that PC running ?
Will be right back, making a coffee.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

My PC has a very quiet sound system,
i have found the loudest sound i can for "mail" its called Ringing.

You have to refresh the page to see any new posts.

John


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

wow your quick. yes, very early riser. no point in sleeping in, your sleeping the best part of the day away. okay, i have everthing up and going. do you want me to start the pc with the boot disk in it, or just turn it on?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

just turn it on please, no disks now Ok


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

okay, its on and it says; Invalid system disk Replace the disk, and then press enter.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Well thats a start,
not what i was expecting though.

Are you sure there are no disks in it ?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

positive. i just turned it off and turned it back on again just to make sure. and got the same message.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

You need to refresh the page fairly often to see any replies,

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Okay.

Now i am going to have to have a little think,
Cos that aint right.

And,
i dont think thats what it did before , is it ?

John


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

ahh..i was wondering how to do that. im sorry, im not in here very often. i have benn sitting here waiting for it to pop up like it does on IM.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Okay,
had a think.

Stick that boot disk in there,
let me know what that does.

BRB,
John


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

when i first brought it home, yes. but then when i made the boot disk and powered it up with that it gave me options to choose from. and thats when i came in here cause i didnt know what to do from there. so basically, its back where it started. which in a way is kinda good.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Yes AIM is better in some ways.
I have set my Outlook Express to a short time,
and set its sounds to the loudest one i can find,
cos this PC is fairly quiet.

That gives me an alert to refresh the page,
if i get fed up refreshing it and go and do coffee,
like i am still trying to do now.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

k, put it in, hit enter, and got; (1) Start computer w/CD-ROM Support. (2) Srat comp. w/out CD-ROM support. (3) View the Help file.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Okay,
I dont think your last post came out quite right.

Anyway,
Could you take out that bootdisk,
and press enter,
let me know what that does please.

I'm hoping to get to A drive or C drive.

John


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

k, got A:


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Nice.

BRB


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Going to look at my other PC,

Meanwhile could you type
C:
at that A prompt,
and let me know what that does,

John


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

above the A: > it tells me that the following files are missing or corrupted..HIMIM.SYS and RAMDRIVE.SYS and COMMAND.COM and says there is an error in CONFIG.SYS line 21 and line 31. Also, it says that the high memory area (HMA) is not available. dont know if that helps or means anything or not.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

ok after i typed in C: it stayed on A: and said; everything i just typed above.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Do you have a flashing cursor....?

Yes,
What is on the line in front of the flashing cursor... ?
not the line above, but on the same line as the flashing cursor,

Hopefully its still an A:>_


(or maybe a C: ... if you changed it already)
John 

Extra: i am going to wait a bit, cos i think we are out of step just couple of minutes.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

yes there is a flashing curser and it is on the A: i tried to type in the C: but it took it took it back to A:


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

So you have to start with this:
*A:\>_*
then after you type C: it should look like this:
*A:\>*C:_
then press enter.

Please let me know if thats changed to a C prompt

( you can put text in bold by using square brackets round "b"
and back to normal by putting square brackets round "/b")

Still pondering .... John 

Edited for small error, please refresh


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Edited for small error, please refresh


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I hope we have a C prompt


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

om getting nothing. it keeps going back to A: and saying the following files are missing or corrupted.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Okay,

did it look as i described ...?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

sorry for my spelling (hitting the wrong keys) my light bulb is out on this side of the room and its the only place i can plug my laptop in at. so i cant see very well over here.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

no it looks like this A>


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Okay, ive had another think.

Ive dowloaded a bootdisk from computerhope.
I'm going to restart with it in the PC.
Could you restart that PC with the bootdisk in please.

I am assuming it was a 98se bootdisk that you made
from the download that you got ... yes ?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

(my laptop looks better in the dark)


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

correct. from bootdisk.com. okay so you want me to restart it with this boot disk i have in it?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Yes please, but dont do anything else just yet, Ok

John


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

ok. i restarted it and im on the Microsoft Windows98 Startup Menu.
im ready when you are...


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Just puzzled by something ....

Have you just put that floppy in there,
or was it already in there .... ?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

both. when we first started you said to start the pc with it in there, so i did. and this time i restarted it and took it out, then put it back and and powered it up. so yes, it was in there the first time, and it is in there now. was it not supposed to be? oh, one quick question what is the boot order supposed to be?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Even if you get past all this partitioning and formatting, you still don't have a Windows 98 CD. You need that to get the computer running.

There's no way around it.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

you can set the boot order in the bios,
typically its
floppy drive A
CD rom
Hard drive.

Thats the typical arrangement for PCs with a floppy drive,
nowadays they dont all have a floppy drive,
so it would be 
CD rom
Hard drive.

John 

Still pondering.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi DoubleHelix,

Trying to see if the cab files are on the hard drive.
They often were on earlier machines.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi DoubleHelix,

Still not sure if this hard drive has been fully or partly formatted.

John


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

i have C:\>


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

great, dont move


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

off to check likely places for cabs


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

first please put
dir
then press enter.

if loads of stuff scrolls past,
thats good


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

ok, il be here


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

it says; volume in drive C has no label

File not found.
im gonna take it thats NOT good!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

That means everything on the drive is gone. If your friend had anything important on the computer, now would be the time to quit and get it to a professional for data recovery.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

not exactly the news i wanted to hear! is there no way I can get it back, w/out having to take it and pay someone to do it?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

You have email


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Is it possible to recover some data? Maybe, but that's even more complicated than what you've been working on. You'd have to actually take the hard drive out, connect it to another computer, and run several recovery utilities. Even then there's no guarantee that anything will be there. Taking it to a professional is no guarantee either. You did format the drive. 

No one can return the drive to its previous working status. Now everything has to be reinstalled.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

okay....so i finally located a win98 install CD. It just so happens we had some old CD's stored away and i asked a co-worker if there might be one in there since how our office used to use windows98..and there was. So, iv got it installed and i have past the Startup menu. It has installed and restarted, but now it is back on the startup menu. Am i supposed to do it again, was i supposed to remove the CD when it was done? It said to remove the "floppy" but didnt say the CD. Am i done, do i take the CD out and restart it, or do it again?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

Any ideas?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Take the floppy and the CD out and boot. If it works, that's it for this phase. If not, post back.

All the data is gone, and the programs will have to be reinstalled.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

i am back at the setup menu so after i take the CD out do i (1) Start Windows98 Setup from CD-ROM. (2) Start computer with CD-ROM support. (3) Start computer without CD-ROM support. or turn it off, or Ctrl+Alt Del,?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

okay now i am at add new hardware and of course i did not have the CD to install the previous set up. so it is telling me that windows will search for new driver for floppy disk drive, when i clicked next it said it was unable to locate a driver. when i click back it gives the option to specify location, is that what i need to do if so where?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Now you have to download all the Windows 98 drivers for all the hardware (video card, network adapter, sound card, etc.).


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi subchicknatzi01,

So, hows it going now then ?
I can't recall if you said much about this PC, i assume its a desktop PC, cos not many laptops have a floppy drive these days.

Just please tell me its not a Compaq.

Cos (some) Compaqs have part of their bios on the hard drive.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Oh ... i missed that bit about add new hardware ...
so does that mean that you now have windows up and running,
and attempting to install your hardware ...

hope so,

John


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

hey doublehelix where would i go to get all the windows98 drivers?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The computer / each hardware component manufacturer's website.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

how would i do that? after i installed win98 it went to an area that said it was going to install CD-ROM (i believe) to insert win98 driver disk or something like that...im not sure.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Maybe someone else will come along and read through this and offer some advice. After 120+ posts, this is just too tedious for me.

I recommended getting a new computer and stand by that as being the best resolution to the problem. That or finding a computer savvy friend to help you out.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Sorry i missed you earlier, it was late and i went to bed.
I'm glad you have the operating system installed.

Now i think the video card is the next thing to check.

I'm going to put my 98se machine on-line now, so that i can
see the same sort of thing that you are.
Well, roughly anyway.

Its about eleven thirty a.m. here, so i guess you wont be up
for an hour or so.
My 98se has a decent loudness to it, so if you reply i will
probably hear it, if i'm in the house.

John


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

well i kinda woke up late this morning...its about 8:45am here! so im not even sure that i got the operating system installed. i assumed that the win98 install CD came with that, but i guess not. i am sooo stumped!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,
good morning.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

you will have to refresh to see any new posts ....


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

as you woke up late,
maybe you dont have to rush off to work ... ?
*
*
you will have to refresh to see any new posts ....


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Maybe you have rushed off to work ... ??
I dunno, the indicator is green, so you're still logged in ...


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

yulp, still here. i was trying to figure out a way to speed (my) computer up. it is running sooo slow!! it takes so long for it to bring up a page or switch pages.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Oh,
that doesn't sound good.
*
You're using XP arent you?
You may have to get this PC tidied up before
continuing with the other one.
*
you have a PM.

John


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

i just checked it, it was empty.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

nevermind...just got it!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I should have put,
" i am just going to send a PM"
my typing is not as quick as i think it is.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

so i was wanting some information on "hijack this". my computer (winxp) is running very slow and takes forever to load a page. i am trying to find something, anything to fix it. would that be a start, could that improve the performance?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

HijackThis is a reporting tool used by techs to determine virus and trojan infections. 

Is this system now completely installed and already infected with something?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

no, i am sorry. i accidentally posted this in the wrong are. i was reading these and a question popped in my head at that very moment so i started typing not realizing which one i was on, it has been moved,...long day!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi DoubleHelix,

I think the Win98se system is now installed, and working.
The OP has not yet obtained all the various drivers necessary
to restore the peripherals, but these will have to be obtained
as and when the needs arise.

The Original Poster is also running their own computer, an XP,
which appears to have aquired some sort of malware which is
slowing it down badly from time to time.

The OP now has another thread running in 'Malware etc'

Regards, John


----------

